

Ask HN: Private Photo Sharing Service - rt897

Hey Guys,
I&#x27;m thinking about building a private photo storage &amp; sharing service. The concept is very simple: store your photos on the cloud and share privately with the people you know.<p>Photos could be shared by email or directly with users (Unshare anytime. Shared by email is a link which opens up the page).<p>There&#x27;s also a concept of &#x27;Groups&#x27;, i.e., a picture can be shared with both &quot;Family&quot; and &quot;Co-workers&quot; groups.<p>Through the app, photos could be pushed to Instagram, etc. so that you always retain original in one spot.<p>What do you guys think of the idea? We have already built a platform that we could use to finish this app&#x2F;service in less than a month.<p>Thank you.
======
honorious
One thing that comes to mind is G+ pictures: it has the sharing
functionalities you are planning to have, and it has a lot of more features in
term of picture processing.

How do you compete? I can see a few things (maybe simpler / no signup process
required, no link to social networks, better sharing with third party
services), but you should make a good case on why users would like to use your
service rather than going to Google.

~~~
rt897
Thanks for the feedback. I will try out their App and see how we can
differentiate ours.

------
efji
have a look at www.sharypic.com/personal (event oriented, but private by
default, no signup required to view/contribute, integrated to various platform
to easily import/export photo, access to high-quality photos...)

